# .ai schnell previewen



## poli-dori (3. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich habe eine große Kollektion an .ai Vektor Ornamente zusammengestellt. Gibt es eine Software (Mac OSX) um die Dateien schnell previewen zu können ohne sie einzeln öffnen zu müssen (mit illustrator oder OSX-Vorschau)?

Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. April 2006)

Hi,
Bridge von Adobe kann glaube ich eine Vorschau von Ai Dateien anzeigen.

Gruß


----------

